# TB high end knock off???



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

This caught as it looks pretty nice visually. It appears to be some sort of knock off. Kinda looks like the TB full range?

2pcs HiEnd 4inch Neo Full Range Fullrange Speaker Defy Lowther Fostex Aura | eBay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The surround looks familiar.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I doubt he's selling any knock offs. Look at his sales history:
eBay Feedback Profile for anitaydavid


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> I doubt he's selling any knock offs. Look at his sales history:
> eBay Feedback Profile for anitaydavid


He doesn't give a name brand though other than HIEND???


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> He doesn't give a name brand though other than HIEND???


 
There isn't even any info let alone a description and specs. WTF. But it does look interesting.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> He doesn't give a name brand though other than HIEND???


Looking at previous sales of these the description mentions cone made in france audux. Does not say BY Audux though. Also still no specs. Just mentions better then this and that lol.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> There isn't even any info let alone a description and specs. WTF. But it does look interesting.


You here also ???? 
Greg and Ms Becky


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Post a question under the listing for TS Parameters.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

same seller:

2pc Pair HiEnd 5 5inch Woofer Mindbass Compare Favourably with Scanspeaker 8530 | eBay

fishy.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> same seller:
> 
> 2pc Pair HiEnd 5 5inch Woofer Mindbass Compare Favourably with Scanspeaker 8530 | eBay
> 
> fishy.


if you read his description is does give a brand and explains that it is made by vifa.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I did read the description. I took it to mean they were made by Vifa's OEM, not Vifa-branded drivers. I've never seen a raw Vifa driver with the Scan slit cone.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Post a question under the listing for TS Parameters.


I might do that. I am trying out various new 3-4.5" mids  for my new kicks. I would probably leave the grill off of those .




edit:Just asked for TS params and FR/Impedance plots.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> I did read the description. I took it to mean they were made by Vifa's OEM, not Vifa-branded drivers. I've never seen a raw Vifa driver with the Scan slit cone.


hard to tell from it. I did like the "strong spongy bass" part. I always like spongy bass, lol.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

minbari said:


> hard to tell from it. I did like the "strong spongy bass" part. I always like spongy bass, lol.


Me too. I rather have it feel like I am getting hit by a sponge than a bat lol.


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Those copper and beryllium tweeters look interesting too. I doubt these compare, but Focal's high end stuff is made out of beryllium and it is a crazy expensive material. Wonder how they sound...

Copper and beryllium tweets


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

No description or specs are a good sign that these are knock-offs.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Those "hiend" speakers are all over alibaba. For those that don't know, alibaba is an outlet for chinese companies to push products (most of which are fakes - hertz, focal, vifa, etc)


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Awww... the seller promises great mindbass xD

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

hurrication said:


> Those "hiend" speakers are all over alibaba. For those that don't know, alibaba is an outlet for chinese companies to push products (most of which are fakes - hertz, focal, vifa, etc)


Not just Chinese, a lot of small startups from the US go on there as well. I found an article on this particular speaker on diyaudio. Apparently they are from Guide-Sound who OEMs for a lot of companies!

Chinese/Taiwan 4” Dual Cone Speakers - diyAudio


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> I might do that. I am trying out various new 3-4.5" mids  for my new kicks. I would probably leave the grill off of those .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has posted both ts params and graphs on the 4's. The auction has ended now but there is another set and that listing also has the info.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> Not just Chinese, a lot of small startups from the US go on there as well. I found an article on this particular speaker on diyaudio. Apparently they are from Guide-Sound who OEMs for a lot of companies!
> 
> Chinese/Taiwan 4” Dual Cone Speakers - diyAudio


Which speakers are the ones that article is talking about? I am not a member of that site so I cannot see the pics.


----------

